
The New Normal: 200-400 Gbps DDoS Attacks - chopin
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/02/the-new-normal-200-400-gbps-ddos-attacks/
======
vichu
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7242377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7242377)

------
Kiro
HN should fix the http/https duplicate issue.

